#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  > [故事] 重啟

## 幻.玄冥

C.1   那天....全球科技爆炸
「呼~~終於考完了」大大的喘了一口氣，十四歲的文安大步走出悶熱的考場，外頭的光曬得他那頭茶褐色的頭髮微微發燙，一滴晶瑩的汗珠順著他的額角滑落。

今天的天氣真是.....好到過頭了。

望著連一朵白雲都沒有的天空，想到今天在收音機裡聽到的新聞，文安悄悄的笑了一下。

什麼嘛，那個新聞果然是假的，世界末日?除了今天的天氣見鬼的好之外根本就沒什麼異常嘛.......

不過呢，有點期待啊.....世界末日。

拎著包包，文安哼著自創的小曲緩慢的走向車站。

是啊，除了讀書、準備會考、上高中......最後出社會找份好工作然後單調的結束一生之外，對他這個被處處限制，連夢想都被鎖在大人手上的國中生而言，好像......也沒有別的選項耶。

坐在660公車上，他忽然回想起小學時家裡發生的那件事，他默默的捏緊手上的講義。

這樣你們高興了吧?

放棄夢想，考上你們心目中的第一高中，最後淪為你們手中乖乖擺佈的傀儡。

父親狠狠摔碎他今心栽培的盆栽的回憶歷歷在目，只要一閉上眼就彷彿能看到那些破碎的殘骸。

呵呵呵…..世界末日?所有科技通通毀滅?人類即將顛覆?

關他屁事!!!!!

反正….這種人生對他而言差別只在於他”還沒死”而已

到達目的地──他的家，表面上光鮮亮麗事實上對他而言……

只不過是個用黃金打造的籠子罷了。

走下公車，文安默默抬起腳的朝著家的方向走去。

忽然，待在他手腕上的手錶炸了開來，緊接著他的包包也被狠狠炸開一個洞，爆炸來源是───他的手機。

忽然，文安發現不只自己身上的電子物品無緣無故爆炸，連帶的對面的超商、店家、路人的包包、車子最後連住家都出現相同的問題。

搞毛啊?!

扔掉包包，文安拼命的狂奔起來，因為…….

附近路上的車子已經失去控制的亂撞了起來!

勉強躲過一輛又一輛失控的車子之後，文安被一顆因為爆炸而四處亂射的螺絲擊中大腿中。

疲累、失血加上最近熬夜的緣故，文安中於支撐不住倒了下去，

意識朦朧間，他忽然想到昨天的新聞….

去他的!末日…..還真的來了。

----------


## 狼の寂

這篇故事實在是寫得非常棒吶!
具體人，事物的描寫都很精密
同時，對話和思想都非常符合現代人的思維
從主角的言行看得出現正高中生心靈的縮影 (大部分感同身受~"

且這個主題實在是很妙呀，以世界末日作為題材   :wuffer_laugh:  
一整個感覺會很有趣   :3

不過倒是有個地方我覺得很怪
如果故事背景是架設在現實世界，那麼16歲的學生應該是個高二生了吧(?
那怎麼會經歷會考呢?   
會考指的是當前臺灣十二年國教國中升高中的考試吧?
那麼十六歲的高二生當時考的是基測喔!  (因為我也正好是十六歲所以我知道  XD

不知道這邊是不是不小心寫錯了呢?
還是其實指的不是臺灣當前的考試方針，那麼就沒事了~是我的錯   OAO

祝寫作順利喔   OWO

----------


## 幻.玄冥

> 這篇故事實在是寫得非常棒吶!
> 具體人，事物的描寫都很精密
> 同時，對話和思想都非常符合現代人的思維
> 從主角的言行看得出現正高中生心靈的縮影 (大部分感同身受~"
> 
> 且這個主題實在是很妙呀，以世界末日作為題材   
> 一整個感覺會很有趣   :3
> 
> 不過倒是有個地方我覺得很怪
> ...


首先先感謝狼の寂的回覆，
至於你所提到的疑點，
我承認一切都是我的疏失(主角確實是在台灣沒錯，主角確實是國中生沒錯(所以我為我的疏失自殘一百遍 :劈木板(沒成?: 
之後本人會修改(下周段考啊 :jcdragon-cry:

----------


## 幻.玄冥

C.2醒來，150年後

2029年5月18日
地球因強烈的空間震盪導致所有科技陷入幾乎毀壞殆盡的狀況，由於過度依賴科技，人類近乎瀕臨滅亡。
這時候，自稱是來自另一個空間的種族────獸人出現，並且帶來新的能源───”空源”，這種能源是藉由激發生物的根本能源(統稱”靈”)之後所產生，
每個人的空源都不一樣，功效也不同，而接受”空源開發”的人被稱為”源能者”。
靠者開發及探索”靈”的使用，所剩不多的人類便與獸人族合作，已無汙染以及低消耗為基準，在短短150年內復甦了小部分的科技。   
                                                       摘自史書《舊星》

「唔…….」迷濛間，文安緩緩的張開了眼睛。

綠色的藤蔓交織著，各種木製的椅子、儀器堆滿房間，不遠處有一個用大量藤蔓(差不多有成人腰圍那麼粗)固定的巨大的玻璃瓶，瓶子裡泡著一個人。

「唔!唔唔唔!!唔──!!」看著玻璃瓶中的人，文安幾乎要放聲尖叫出來。

茶褐色的頭髮、細弱的四肢與大腿上那恐怖的傷痕…..

這不就是他自己那會是誰???

不過很快的，他停止掙扎，因為他發現自己根本動彈不得，跟對面的”自己”一樣被浸泡在一堆不明的藍色液體裡。

喀噠喀噠……

腳步聲傳入文安的耳中，他奮力把臉往旁邊轉去企圖捕捉來者的身影…..

其實他大可以不必這麼做，因為腳步聲的主人很快的就來到他面前了。

看到站在玻璃罐外的”人”，文安的瞳孔猛然一縮，彷彿像是看見什麼驚悚的事物。

這並不怪他，因為來者的長相對他而言在太震撼了，雖然這個人在這時代已經不足為奇，但是對文安這個還”活”在150年前的人來說說是驚悚也不為過。

對方長的狼頭人身，漆黑的皮毛覆蓋全身恍若從恐怖片裡面走出來的…..雖然對這個陌生"人”或許很不禮貌，但對當下思考幾乎陷入當機的文安也只能找到這個形容詞…..

怪物。

即便對方身穿著知識性的白色博士袍、帶了副對他而言略小的眼鏡，甚至還扯出一個非常友善(?)的笑容，但是對文安而言……

還是很驚悚啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊!!!!!

望著瓶中的幼小的狼人，瓶子外的祈影不禁露出一臉受傷的表情。

為什麼?為什麼要露出這種害怕的要死的表情??他有長得很恐怖嗎?就算他不是很帥，但至少自己去育幼院時，裡頭的小孩子都很喜歡抱著他的以吧睡覺啊。

雖然自作主張的幫他進行”軀殼轉換”有點過火…..

但是根據他的研究狂爺爺的說法，這個還未成年的人類是在150年前快死的時候被撿到，然後保存到現在。

所以自己算是他的救命恩人對吧?對吧??

「嗨!你好我叫祈影…」隔著玻璃，祈影笑咪咪的向文安打招呼，打算先讓對方不再那麼害怕。

雖然隔著一層厚厚的玻璃，但是文安能清楚聽到祈影的聲音。

『喂喂!這個跟自己完全不同物種的生物居然跟自己一樣講中文耶??』這是文安內心的想法。

眼見瓶中人不再用害怕的眼神看自己，祈影不禁笑了笑。

總算踏出友誼的地一步(你錯了

自動忽略掉文安滿是疑惑的小眼睛，祈影自顧自的說：「你已經睡了將近150年了，因為那時你的肉體已經損壞得太嚴重了，所以爺爺他們拼命將你保存下來，並且將你的”意識”及”生命”跟這具身體做”軀殼轉換”….」

蛤?蛤蛤?
聽到這裡，文安整個人腦袋當機，完全無法消化這些他從未聽過的資訊及名詞，不過大致上還是整理出一則訊息….

結論就是:自己的身體已經損毀，而眼前的不明生物只是自作主張幫他換了個身體而已，很好很好…..

很好你妹啊!!!

隨便便的幫人家換身體，當是幫他換衣服啊渾蛋!!!!!!!!!!

不過為什麼，看著被自己捨棄的身體會有種如釋負重的感覺呢?

好孤獨的感覺啊….

捕捉到文安眼內那一閃即逝的哀傷，祈影不僅有些憐憫的搖搖頭

唉，這不能怪他啊，想想自己如果一醒來，不僅世界已經變了一個樣，連自己的家人與朋友都消失了，想想那種孤獨感……

祈影默默的轉過身，留下還在發呆的文安，悄悄的離開了這個房間。

「但願他能走出哀傷的陰影吧。」祈影在心中無聲的說

----------


## S.D痕天

好酷喔 :jcdragon-want: 
沉睡150年耶(不會睡死嗎ww
小龍的文筆跟玄玄差太多惹QwQ
小龍要加油才行 :jcdragon-tea: ((茶
玄玄加油喔w
期待下一章-w-+

----------


## 幻.玄冥

C.3新身分

十五天之後─── ───

「小~暝~瞳~」一個黑色的身影狠狠的撲到一個巨大的玻璃瓶(?)上「暝瞳，爸爸說你的”生命波長”已經和這具軀體契合成功了，等等你就可以出來了，高興嗎?開心嗎??」

「…..」文安無語的盯著眼前的生物，大哥你是狗還是狼啊?你知不知道你現在的模樣簡直跟他家(150年前的)養的哈士奇一模一樣啊……….

不過真得很可愛的說。

經過了時五天的相處，文安已經完全習慣這個稀奇古怪的世界，在加上祈天真無邪(??)的模樣，他很自然的將警戒心一點一滴的放了下來。

纏繞著玻璃瓶的藤蔓逐漸鬆脫，無預警之下，厚厚的玻璃璧迅速龜裂開來，藍色的液體混著碎片整個潑到地上。

「咳咳咳咳…..」隨著液體滑出來的文安大口呼吸起新鮮，雖然在那個詭異的液體裡他可以呼吸，但是那種感覺並不是很舒服。

「哈囉，歡迎來到新世界~」一個有點欠揍加熟悉的聲音在背後響起，全身上下涼颼颼的感覺正提醒著他現在還是完全沒穿衣服的狀態。

「呃……麻煩你先去拿一件衣服好不?」壓下想要狠揍他對方一頓的衝動，文安有點害羞的開口。

一直盯著他的身體看做什麼?道是個變態不成?呃....等等，這個說法好像有點瑕疵，因為這具身體根本就不是他的。

想著想著，一件在他看來像是超大毛巾，事實上是一件超大的外袍已經披在他身上。

「很抱歉...」祈影有些害羞的開口「我們這兒還沒有你合身的衣服(每一件都超大的說)所以你就先將就一下吧。」

「…..」意思是說他現在很矮囉?(惱羞)

自動無視文安一臉羞憤的神情，祈影繼續往下說：「雖然這具身體是由三分之一的人基因和三分之二的獸人基因混合而成，所以…..所以….」

「?」所以什麼??

「所以你可能會一直維持這副模樣無法成長，直到永遠。」祈影平淡的在文安心裡投下了一枚震撼彈

也就是說…..他有可能會一直維持在這種”矮人一截”的狀態囉?

搞毛啊!!為什麼他一復活就遇上發育停止這種鳥事?!!

等等!!他剛剛說這具身體…..

抬起手，映入眼簾的是毛茸茸的爪子；摸摸頭，一對尖尖的三角形耳朵；低下頭，無數的玻璃碎片倒映著一張非人類的臉，一張跟眼前的物種極為相似的臉。

「…..」看著晃若被雷劈中的文安，祈影小心的退了幾步。

根據父親大人的說法，人類遇上一些令他們無法接受的狀況時，通常會產生兩種反應：直接昏倒給你看，或者……

「呃啊啊啊啊啊啊啊!!!」一陣淒厲的慘叫響起，祈影輕巧的閃過一塊玻璃碎片。

或者把怒氣直接發洩在身旁與自己毫不相干的物品或者人身上。

人類….真的好粗暴啊。

話說回來，除了最近這幾天傳回來的光訊之外，最近這幾天一直都沒有父親大人
的消息。

你還要在沉浸在悲傷裡多久呢?父親大人…..

「這個是身分證，你拿好別掉了。」壓下心中的不安，祈影勉強扯出一抹笑容將一張身分紀錄晶卡塞到文安手中。

至少，家裡多了個弟弟，不再空蕩蕩了。

已經冷靜下來的文安終於不再尖叫(話說真得很吵)，低頭看了看手裡那半透明的卡片，上頭閃爍著無數的小光點，沒有字也沒有圖片。

「從今天以後，你的名字叫做暝瞳‧空，至於你的過去，我已經藉由當初的接觸知道得一清二楚，你敢把我弄掉就試試看!!」突然，一個尖細的聲音從那張卡片傳出。

文安有點黑線的盯著那張卡片。

身…身分證會說話?

搞毛啊!一張身分證居然跟他大小聲，還警告他感弄掉就要將他的個人資料洩漏出去，是每一張身分證都那麼威嗎??

算了，反正自己能活過來(而且還用別人的身體)就已經夠怪了，一張卡片能說話似乎也沒時麼大不了的。

打起二十萬分的精神，文安暗自發誓要讓他的人生重新來過，用暝瞳這個身份重新活過一次。

----------


## 碎風

好酷啊   一睡就是150年   
我想之後就再也不用睡了吧  ((不
心情方面寫的好細膩啊 ~~
很生活化~  ((是這樣說嗎  ((不
會說話的身分證好酷喔  ~~
不過如果是我的學生證這樣對我說我一定折掉  ((等等
小冥加油喔~~

----------


## 小芸

終於可以出去那個玻璃罐了阿：3（伸懶腰
不過不會被玻璃刮傷嗎？（誤
那個身分證說話好惡劣哈哈><
整篇看下來我一直笑（我笑點很低哈哈
寫的很好呢＠w＠
很期待續章喔>w<

----------


## 幻.玄冥

C.4 學校
「……你真的確定這是學校?」按著通訊儀，文安一臉黑線的對著另一端的人詢問道。

矗立在他眼前被獸人們稱之學校的建築有著恍若藍水晶的屋頂、用各種藤蔓交織而成的綠牆，旁邊一棟掛著”宿舍”木牌的建築也是用各種天然植物交織而成的，總而言之…

先生，你確定這是學校，而不是用純天然建築概的城堡??

「暝瞳，你這問題已經問了第十次了。」

有那麼一瞬間文安很想要抱頭痛哭。

你看看!你看看人家學校是怎麼蓋的!!

想想150年前他們國中雖然說不是很破，但也可以說是飽受風和雨的摧殘，牆壁龜裂的龜裂，掉漆的掉漆，偷工減料的偷工減料，牆壁上的破洞不知道補了多少遍了。

再看看人家的學校，除了美觀以外還兼顧環保，而且….

看著大概三、四條藤蔓慢悠悠的自動向上蜿蜒，替換掉一些較細小、枯萎的藤蔓。

這就是傳說中的”自動更新”嗎??

摀著自己倍受打擊的心靈，文安默默的在心裡催眠自己

這裡是150年後，樹牆會自動更新啥得很正常….很…正常….(T – T)

事實證明，人再受到重度打擊時，自我催眠啥的根本就是浮雲。

砰!

正當文安嘆著氣，打算先無視他那倍受打擊的心靈進入學院時，鼻子就這樣與一個”肉牆”來個親密接觸。

頭好暈，好多星星再閃哪~~

「啊！對不起，小朋友你沒事吧?」一個偏低的嗓音慌慌張張的在他耳畔響起。

是一個穿著灰色大衣的龍獸人

忍著幾乎想罵人的衝動，文安揉著鼻子，有些僵硬的開口：「不好意思，我是要來這裡就讀的學生，還有我並不是小孩子。」

為什麼？為什麼身高矮就是小孩子？？

似乎是有點反應不過來，龍獸人愣了將近一秒才回過神：「啊...這樣啊，抱歉抱歉，你說你是今天要來這裡上課，太好了，跟我一樣是新生耶，那麼請問一下我們的集合地點在哪？」

「......」

好欠揍喔，請問一下這傢伙是從欠揍星來的嗎？可以扁他嗎？

看著眼前這個不知道該說是單純還是天真的龍獸人，文安忽然預感自己在學院內的生活會很、精、采。

「……星宿大樓直走再往左轉，那裏有個空地….」看著祈影給他的校園地圖，文安有些不確定的說。

事實上，文安是個超標準的路癡，即便一張地圖在手他還是有可能走錯。

完全沒發覺自己問錯人的龍獸人，一把拉住文安那小小的手(爪?)：「既然已經知道該怎麼走，那我們還在等什麼?一起去集合吧！」

「等…等一下…啊!!」老….老兄，可以別跑那麼快嗎?我的手…..

快脫臼了啊啊啊啊啊啊啊!!!!!!!!!!!!
 ※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※
「312、313…….咦?怎麼少了兩個??」看著手上的點名光板，月尾發現新生隊伍裡少了兩個學生。

該不會是迷路了吧?

「怎麼了?」一個身形略顯高壯的狼獸人向月尾詢問道。

「好像有兩個新生迷路了，小尋，麻煩你用你的”能力”幫忙找一下…」

「真麻煩……」極淺的淡藍色光華自那名狼人的雙眼散發，他的能力是只要給予清楚目標就能進行尋找的”搜尋”(作者表示:你是Google先生的親戚嗎(被揍))。

盯過了數分鐘之後，藍光漸漸狼人眼中消失，只見他皺著眉頭對月尾說：「妳最好趕快去找他們，因為……」

扶著額，月尾哀嚎：「噢，別跟我說他們闖到"空源開發室”去….」

聳聳肩，那名狼人輕笑道：「誰叫妳當初少發了兩個學生通訊儀。」

「對不起，我錯了…」月尾摀著臉「但願學院不要扣我的年終獎金。」

「…….」

----------


## S.D痕天

學校會自動更新...
這也太強大了吧XDDDD
要把玄玄的用到脫臼 又迷路的龍獸人
不會就是小龍吧owo"
傻氣是老師耶 :jcdragon-want:  :jcdragon-want: 
期待下章owo

----------


## 小芸

耶耶我是老師耶><
恩恩弄丟學生好像就是我的作風...(誤
天阿希望學校不要扣我的年終獎金阿...(掩面(入戲哈哈:3
玄冥寫的好好阿~有好多笑點呢>W<
而且我也好喜歡故事中的學校~~比哈利波特的學校還要酷!!!!(激動
話說那隻名子叫小尋的獸人能力好酷阿...[極淺的淡藍色光華自那名狼人的雙眼散發]
光華是不是本來要寫光芒呢??其實我也不太清楚~只是覺得念起來怪怪的哈哈:3
超喜歡玄冥的小說!!!!
期待期待下一張拉~~!!!

----------


## 幻.玄冥

C.4樹羅
「呃….不好意思，我想......我們…..」已經迷路道不知道哪裡去了啊啊啊啊啊啊!!!

文安崩潰的抱著腦袋在地上打滾。

為什麼？為什麼他會是個路痴？為什麼他會遇見這個行動比思考還迅速的龍獸人？而且......

為什麼集合地點會隨機移動？

轉過頭，剛剛那個拉著他到處跑的龍獸人，此刻正像一個好奇寶寶一樣到處東張西望，若不是看他長的比自己高大，恐怕文安就一掌給他巴下去了。

文安大致上看了看四周的環境，此刻他與這個天然呆(?)的龍獸人正站在一個連學院地圖都沒標示的房間。

角下的地板刻著ㄧ堆向是電路版又像是文字的奇怪紋路，彎彎曲曲的一路延伸道植物牆壁上，除此之外…..

「小瞳，這個房間有好多奇怪的操縱桿喔…..」

「不要亂碰!!還有…..」

文安有些無奈的說：「先生你誰啊，我跟你很熟嗎?」

喂喂喂，這位大哥別不熟裝熟行嗎?你這麼熱情(?)小生我可消受不起啊。

龍獸人眨眨眼，像是想起什麼似的抓抓頭開始自我介紹：「呃…我叫天痕.法蘭德斯，是法蘭德斯家中最小的兒子，身高是187公分，三圍是......」

「停！沒有人問你這麼詳細！！」某狼(人?)無言


扶著額，文安有些頭痛的看著眼前的天然呆，他忽然很佩服以前動漫裡的主角是怎跟這些比小嬰兒還純潔的孩祇相處。

因為眼前這個叫天痕的根本就是一個令他難以理解的存在！！

所以事實證明，看別人跟天然呆相處很有趣，自己跟天然呆相處很悲劇。

漫無目的的在這個巨大的房間走啊走，逐漸的，文安總算是看出點偳兒來，根據他那精準(?)的判斷，這個房間應該是某種實驗室(作者表示:你猜對....一半了(揍)

從堆積如山的電木跟種植各式各樣數不清的能源植物看來，就算這裡不是實驗室，好歹說歹至少也是一個巨大的開發室之類的地方。

他開始懷疑起這個學院到底是要教什麼的?

不知不覺，文安已經走到房間的正中央，也就是地板上紋路的一開始延伸的地方，那裏鑲嵌著ㄧ顆半透明的水晶球───足足有他的臉兩倍以大的水晶球。

「快點離開那個地方!」一個略為尖細的嗓音突然在文安耳邊響起，嚇得他不小心往後退了一步。

喀嚓！

好死不死這一腳，不偏不倚踩上那顆巨大的水晶球。

如果有人說人生是由一大堆該死巧合組成的，那大概就是在說文安這種人吧。

房間內所有的操縱桿像是自己有了生命一般的向下拉，微不可查的銀色光輝順著地上的紋路會聚到水晶球中央。

轟!!

巨大的銀色光柱自文安腳下沖天而起，大到就這樣將他包覆其中。

膨脹…..

文安發覺自己體內有股一直被他忽視的力量在急遽膨脹當中，不是肉體、不是精神而是更接近生命本源的地方….

自己的靈魂。

雖然知到靈魂什麼得很不科學，但是那股能量真的跟自己很貼近貼近，近到就像是另一個自己，另一個最真實的自己。

『你為什麼想要把我丟掉?』柔軟稚嫩的聲音在他腦中響起，那是他八歲大時的聲音。

文安的內心突然感到惶恐。

不是的，我沒有…

『為什麼要聽那個人的話?為什麼要放棄我?為什麼要擁抱你不想要的東西?』八歲的”他”連珠炮似的朝他提問

……不知道…我真的…

不知道。

面對”另一個自己”的指控他完全答不上來。

是呀，從小到大他只會聽父母的話，較他往左他不敢往右，較他去學鋼琴他就去學鋼琴，即便有任何不滿他都只是把它鎖在心底。

八歲那年，父親發現他對園藝跟盆栽之類的東西展現莫大的興趣，當下二話不說的直接闖進他的房間，將他的寶貝盆栽通通搗毀。

他只是看著，即便滿腔怒火他也只是看著。

幾天之後，他的房間再度回到原本的樣子，空蕩蕩、灰溜溜的就跟他的內心一樣。

又過了幾年，擱置在角落的繪本逐漸被他遺忘，裡頭藏著他最初的夢想……

「你……到底是誰?」文安有些艱難的問道

『我就是你，那個最初的你、被你忘記的你!!』軟軟的嗓音此刻正激動的大吼。

「對不起…」白光中文安喃喃自語道：「我不會在丟下”你”了，樹羅。」

----------


## 幻.玄冥

C.5跳級=災難的開始(?)
「唔……」摀著痛到快要爆炸的腦袋，文安睜開眼睛發現自己躺在一張潔白的大床上。

撐起身體環顧四周，瞬間文安整個人囧了。

娃娃、布娃娃、絨毛娃娃，總而言之就是滿房間的娃娃。

這……這到底是哪裡啊啊啊啊啊啊?!!!

「啊!你終於醒了!」一個很欠揍又很熟悉的聲音驀然在這個讓人很想打噴嚏的房間響起。

只見一堆布偶沖天而起，一個的對他而言有些巨大的身影整個撲上來。

砰!

文安無言的仰著頭：「先生，我不知道該說你蠢還是眼睛有問題…」

尼瑪的，怎麼有人(獸?)撲人撲到牆壁上去的啊?!

看著半身幾乎陷進牆壁的天痕，文安正考慮要不要上去幫忙把他拉出來時，ㄧ顆機械球就這樣慢悠悠的從窗戶飄進來。

「!」文安心中警鈴大響。

天…天哪!那是用來通告違規學生處分的”風紀通告球”，通常都是ㄧ些嚴重違反校規才會收到，現在就這樣出現在他面前是怎樣?

不要啊!他不要才開學沒幾天就被通告一支大過、愛校服務時麼的，或者更慘───被退學?!

『1年A班暝瞳.空、1年A班天痕.法蘭德斯…』平版無情的聲音自冰冷的機械球傾瀉而出，瞬間風化掉石像化的文安。

只是接下來的一句話，讓文安立刻復活……

※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※
「校長大人，在下覺得這個處分有點不妥。」看著自己的最最最崇拜的校長大人做出這樣的決定，碎風整個眼神死。

不!不只一點，根本就是非常非常非常非常非常不妥!!!

闖入校園禁地、新生集合遲到，光這兩項就夠讓那兩個傢伙直接從取消入學資格+勞動服務一萬年(作者表示:有這麼長嗎?)

雖然那個偽(根本就超偽)正獸成功開發成”亞A級”而且還是從來都未出現過的”器化型”空源，但違反校規就是違反校規，所以……

請校長大人將他們處死吧!(作者:警察伯伯這裡有兇殺案((揍)

「碎風....」坐在柔軟大椅上翹著腳、身穿黑色大衣看起來有些冷酷的白色狼獸人淡淡的說：「妒忌的意味太明顯了吧。」

超明顯，簡直可以實體化成怨念電波把人直接詛咒到死。

無視自己的私心被戳破，碎風接著開口：「姑且不說那個成功開發成'亞A級'的傢伙，為什麼另一個空源開發'B級"的學生也能跟著跳級??」

超不爽的，他已經快超越"B級"進入"亞A級"了，為什麼這個連訓練都沒訓練過的一年級生就這樣超越自己，把他這種苦練升級的當笨蛋了嗎??

最不爽的是，為毛那個剛踏上”B級”的法蘭德斯也可以跟著跳級?

雖然不得不承認他跟自己一樣很有天分，一開發上來就是”B級”，但他也是先讀完一年級才繼續上二年的啊。

看著眼前氣到快從的藍色變成紅色翼狼人，凱狄爾斯勾起一抹平時極為罕見的笑容：「碎風我有一個任務要給你。」

「是…」被無視了?他居然被無視了?!

※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※
「這是作夢…是作夢…我在作夢……哈哈。」騙人!這太不科學了!!

哪有人違反校規還能跳級的?!

可是偏偏這麼幸運的事就這樣降臨在他身上了，總覺得……

有陰謀(作者:你說對了(不要破梗(揍)!!

「哎呀呀，別那麼煩惱嘛，反正船到橋頭自然直，你就不要那麼神經兮兮的。」神經很大條的某龍這麼說

文安一臉黑線的說：「算了，你不會懂的。」

說著說著，不知不覺間文安已經到達二年A班教室的黑色大門。

「咕嚕…」吞吞口水，文安顫巍巍的把手朝那扇對他而言有些巨大的木門伸去……

----------


## 碎風

原來傻氣是老師啊  XDD
小尋的能力真的好好用啊~
google姊是你朋友嗎 ~ ?  ((不
第一次見面就能把三圍說出
小天還真大方  ((大誤
滿是布偶的房間www
話說    我忌妒心有那麼強嗎 XDDD
沒有到會實體化化成怨念殺死獸的地步吧  (?
通常看不出來    ((啥
沒想到我崇拜的竟然是校長啊~~~~~~

小冥產文加油喔~~~

----------


## 幻.玄冥

C.6被找碴了?

如果說有人說學校是學習+安全的好地方，那麼那個人錯了，學校根本就是危險+災難的小小集合體!!!

文安只感覺天痕提著自己的後領急速後退，然後一抹銀灰色、夾雜著藍火的身影就這樣貼著它的側臉飛過去。

樹牆很自然滴左右分開讓那個帶著火焰的身影掉出去。

「……」這…這是新的歡迎新生的方式，沒事的沒事的個……

屁!

有人會為了歡迎新生把人丟出去嗎??

焦黑的教室門口緩緩走出一個紅色的龍獸人，只見他的手上流動著暗綠的光芒，看來剛剛的騷動應該是他引起的。

「哼哼，我想說最近的新生是不是能讓我來練練拳頭，不過顯然的一個都沒有。」龍獸人滿臉不屑地說著

這…就是傳說中的惡霸嗎?文安一臉黑線的盯著那個囂張的龍獸人。

天痕臉色微變，不著痕跡的往後挪了一步。

「咦?跳級生??」殘噬無聊的盯著眼前兩個跳級生，滿臉嘲諷道:「矮子跟喪家之犬?」

天痕的身體很明顯的抖了一下。

你矮子你全家都矮子!!!!文安在心中怒吼

殘噬依舊懶洋洋的繼續說：「真是意外，學院居然連這種垃圾都要收甚至還直接跳級，估計我們校長頭殼也壞到骨子裡去……」

好吧！今天真是他一生中最倒楣的一天，先是差點被人砸中然後再被人找碴，咦?天然呆去哪了??

文安剛從自己心中的OS回過神來時，天痕已經不知道退到哪裡去了。

「喂，你怎麼了?」扯扯對方的袖子，文安有點擔心的說

「沒…沒事。」天痕虛弱的扯出一抹比哭還難看的微笑

騙人!

望著那張青了又黑黑了又白的龍臉，文安乖乖的閉上嘴沒說話。

窺探別人隱私是不好滴，而且很麻煩(←這才是重點)

盯著臉色發白的弟弟，殘噬壞壞的笑著說：「天痕，好久不見，在被家族驅逐到外面的生活好嗎?」

天痕僵硬的回答：「我過得不錯，多謝噬殘哥哥關心。」

「也對，畢竟你只是一個下賤的”半”，」殘噬斜著眼繼續譏笑道「連翅膀都沒有，算什麼龍族……」

天痕的腳一軟，跪了下來，因為殘噬的話字字句句都在切割個著他的心。

為什麼?為什麼要這樣?

不知何時，殘噬已經走到天痕的身邊彎下腰：「像你這樣的殘缺者…」

不…不要!

「根本就沒資格待在法蘭德斯家族。」貼在天痕耳邊，殘噬很輕很輕的說

有時候一句看似輕若鴻毛，但是有時卻比山還要重、還要狠。

殘噬這句話說得很小聲，甚至只有站在旁邊的文安聽得到，但………

語言是比任何東西都還狠毒的武器。

啪!

清脆的巴掌聲把精神接近近乎崩潰的天痕給拉了回來。

定眼一看，天痕發現出手的不是別人，是從剛剛到現在一直被忽視的文安。

寂靜，詭異的寂靜。

像是時間靜止了一般，所有人包括噬殘自己都愣住了。

竟然敢打他?竟然有人敢打他這個未來法蘭德斯家主的接班人?！

黑著臉，噬殘只著文安低沉的說：「你…你居然敢打我?!」

文安沒說話，只是抬起另一支手……

----------


## 小芸

天啊!真的是超級無敵好看的拉!!!!><
而且玄冥的小說都超級好笑的~~
看完真的會讓獸一直想繼續看下去耶~
話說天龍好好玩歐XD什麼一開始就介紹三圍:33
不過天龍竟然被欺負了!!!!!!而且還是他的哥哥!!
而且天龍還是法蘭德斯家族的繼承者!!!www(激動什麼阿
太可惡了!天龍你放心我幫你咬他!(?
文安也好勇敢歐....
(小碎那段也好好笑XD
玄冥加油!!!小說很好看的說~
期待下一章喔喔!!~~~

----------


## S.D痕天

詮釋的真好..
小龍的哥哥在國中的時候
就是這樣對待小龍的(?
雖然是沒有逐出家門拉ww
只不過罵人是大聲罵拉
賞巴掌耶www
這算是替小龍出氣嘛XDDD
好孩子不要學w
小冥寫作加油喔>W<//
傻氣 不要髒了妳的嘴阿@0@((不

----------


## 卡斯特

玄冥的小說真的是超級好看的啦!
而且好有趣~

可惡，竟敢欺負天龍，我要咬你(誤
然後文安好勇敢喔!

期待下一章，小說加油喔www

----------


## 幻.玄冥

C.7為毛是小提琴??
啪!啪!

兩個比剛剛還要重巴掌連續落在殘噬的臉上，力道之大當場把他打得偏過頭去。

「你…你……!」摀著臉，噬殘氣急敗壞的指著文安

「你你你你你，你媽啦!!」文安暴吼

「你這矮子居然敢打我?」沉著臉噬殘的低氣壓直線上升「你知不知道我是……」

「滾!你才矮子你全家都矮子!!」一腳踹上噬殘的胸膛，文安冷著ㄧ張臉說：「我就打你，怎樣!?」

「還有你誰啊?吃飽撐著站在門口當神啊?!」長那麼高有屁用啊!!

「呃…我是殘噬.法蘭德斯，法蘭德斯家未來的……噗噢!」

切!我管你誰啊先扁再說!!

於是在這一拳之後，噬殘杯具(悲劇)的掛著ㄧ行鼻血的往後退去。

「你…你……!!!」噬殘指著文安的臉，半天說不一話來。

「你你你你你，你去死吧你!」文安依舊不客氣的朝他吼

心高氣傲又從小備受呵護的噬殘哪曾受過這種氣，當下就看到他歇斯底里的叫道：「啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊!!我要殺了你!!!」

暗綠的光芒閃爍，瞬間殘噬的爪子已經貼近文安的腦袋……

轟!

一陣巨響之後，噬殘整隻手狠狠的嵌進位在文安十步以外的牆壁中。

「咦?」噬殘一臉不解的盯著自己的手

所謂旁觀者清當局者迷，跪在旁邊的天痕清楚的看見文安是如何轉移噬殘猛烈的一爪。

把時間回顧到噬殘出爪的那一瞬間。

事實上早在噬殘出爪前，文安早就已經心存戒備了，一直到綠光閃耀噬殘的爪子嘲他腦袋抓過來的那一剎那，文安的手就這樣貼上噬殘的手腕，然後整個人滴溜溜的一轉……

這一轉瞬間帶偏噬殘的攻擊，在加上噬殘衝過來的速度跟力量都很強，如果不仔細看還會以為是噬殘自己打偏了。

「噗……」

不知是哪一個不知好死的，居然在這種情況之下直接噴笑，這讓原本脾氣火爆的噬殘瞬間理智斷線。

「啊啊！你給我去死吧!」噬殘高舉右手，濃稠的墨綠色光輝在他手中盤旋著「毒光.冥毒穿刺!!」

暗綠色的光柱朝文安直接射過去，速度極快甚至媲美子彈。

文安暗暗叫苦，這可閃不掉啊，甚至連碰都不能碰……

就在光柱即將擊中文安這零點零一秒之間，一個聲音就這樣闖入文安的腦袋。

『使用我…』

「樹羅?」

當下只是本能反應，文安閉上眼讓體內的”源”順著自己的意思從心臟開始，流通全身最後會聚在雙手。

翠綠的光芒閃現，不似噬殘那種噁心的暗綠，而是像春天中生長的嫩芽，

代表生命的綠。

無數枝葉從地板上冒出，就像是將時間快進一樣，那些枝葉彼此交纏、成長最後成為一棵很矮，卻十分粗的樹牆。

磅!

劇毒的光柱擊中樹牆，被擊中的地方迅速乾枯、發黑……

喀啦喀啦……

無數的藤蔓自地上湧起，如果仔細聽，會發現一陣微弱卻悅耳的琴音自樹牆之後傳出。

而被樹牆保護的文安，此刻正拎著ㄧ把綠色的小提琴演奏著不知名的曲子。

幽幽綠光順著音樂的節奏飛舞，植物在綠光的影響下不斷的生長。

如果單單看這景色或許很美，但其實我們的主角文安早就在心底開罵了。

『小提琴?爲毛小提琴啊啊啊啊啊啊啊!?』文安心底欲哭無淚的怒吼

----------


## 幻.玄冥

C.8不怕魔一般的同學，只怕……
「啊啊啊!!你們在幹什麼?!」

在這拔劍張弩的情況之下，一個尖細的女聲突兀地戳破這令人緊張的氣氛。

咦?好熟悉的聲音哪……

雖然隔著樹牆，不過文安確信他聽過這個聲音，只不過是想不起來罷了。

走廊盡頭塵煙滾滾，一個小黑點高速朝著ㄧ片狼藉的教室門口衝來同時還夾雜著高分貝尖叫：「我的年終獎金!我的心肝寶貝財產!我的親親小教室啊!!!」

惡寒，聽到一堆古怪的內容之後，眾人齊齊感到一陣惡寒。

文安:來人啊!趕快把這怪怪的阿姨拖走!!

噬殘:我不認識她……她不是我班導…我不認識(羞逃)

唧────

鞋子磨擦地面的聲音響起，差那麼一點點月尾的腳底就可直接起火了。

望著ㄧ片焦黑的門口，月尾幾乎快要翻白眼昏了過去。

嗚嗚嗚......怎麼辦?她好像已經看到她的獎金、她薪水全部長了翅膀飛向不知名的遠方。

嗚哇!我得可憐可愛可喜的錢錢們別走啊，媽咪在這求你們回來啊~~(謎之音:請節哀)

「形象形象!月尾妳可是老師耶，要維持在學生中光輝的形象(←早就碎了一地了這)!」追著月尾腳步趕來的尋御氣喘吁吁的指正

月尾耍賴似的趴在地上：「滾!什麼形象形象的，我的錢錢啊…你!賠錢!!」

「我?」是殘愣愣的看著幾乎戳到他眼睛的纖纖玉指

剛剛哭得慘絕人寰的月尾，瞬間像是換了一個人似的指著是殘的眼睛道:「沒錯就你!不論是我的年終獎金、薪水還有教室大門的繕修費，還要加上精神傷害兼形象破滅費!!」

……

…………

寂靜，詭異的寂靜。

好吧，如果說他弄壞了大門要賠錢，這很合理。如果說他害人家的薪水被扣要負責，那也就罷了，只不過……

那個精神傷害加形象破滅費是怎麼回事啊?大姊啊，形象是妳的，破不破滅不關學生們的事，現在妳居然公然對你的學生求償……

尋御悄悄的往後挪了一步。

我不認識她我不認識她，我做主任時從來都不認識一個叫月尾的老師~~

躲在樹牆後的文安聽了之後，深深的對月尾鄙視之

這位大姐，你確定你是來教書而不是來騙錢的?

愣了好半天的噬殘終於回過神，只見他淡定的撥開對他眼睛有些危險的指頭說：「老師關於的求償方面，作為法蘭德斯家未來的繼承人我會全盤負責，所以現在……」

可以讓我去宰了那個不知好歹的矮子嗎?

「那真是太好了，謝謝法蘭德斯同學~」月尾高興的捧著臉，幻想著漫天世界幣降臨的樣子

啊啊啊~光是用想的就幸福得快飛去天堂了。

見危機解除，文安敲敲的將提琴收回體內，而樹牆則化為點點綠光消散空氣中彷彿從來都沒出現過一樣。

「啊啊啊!!你!!!!」忽然間，月尾指著文安尖叫

只見她臉色鐵青彷彿吞了十隻以上的汙泥蛞蝓(註1.)一樣難看。

你!就是你這傢伙!!

害她這個月可憐可愛又可喜的薪水減半，還害她的寶貝親親的年終獎金差一點被取消。

不只如此，還害她被凱狄爾斯那個大面癱訓了將近一芬黎(註2.)，附帶無數個冰的眼刀，當場把她凍成了個透心涼心飛揚的冰雕。

做出這麼人神共憤、天理難容、不共戴天的事，待會就看看我怎麼整你，哼哼……

當下看她掏出通訊器，滴滴咕咕的不知道在說什麼。

哼哼哼，等等你們就死定了。

過了一會兒，月尾燦笑的抬起頭：「各位同學，剛剛我跟校長大人商討過了。由於教室損毀嚴重，所以我們今天改在”極惡植物園”上課，課程內容到時候我會跟你們慢慢說。」

早就被忽視在一旁的尋御，悄悄的爲2年A班的學生們掬了把同情淚。

極惡植物園……據說在學生們眼裡，是十個人進去只出來一個的存在，不少人進去之後出來發瘋，被心理輔導將近整整一個月。

不是有一句話嗎:不怕魔一般的同學，只怕鬼一樣的老師!!(謎之音:這句話哪裡怪怪滴?)


註1.:一種異變的蛞蝓，身體柔軟恍若泥漿，喜愛往溫暖的地方鑽

註2.:時間單位  1芬黎=3小時

----------


## 小芸

疑疑疑???www
原來我在小說中是這麼愛我的錢錢的阿~
哈哈其實還蠻跳脫我的形象的XD
話說"嗚哇!我得可憐可愛可喜的錢錢們別走啊，媽咪在這求你們回來啊"這句好好笑>W<
總之我是一個很想把文安整到掛掉的老師(好壞owo
你放心吧我的小錢錢!~媽咪幫你報仇ww(誤!

話說文安也好強!好奇他的屬性能力是什麼~
有音樂跟植物耶!!感覺就整個好療癒www
喜歡玄冥的小說!!加油:33!!期待下一章!!

----------


## 幻.玄冥

C.9危險植物園
跟著隊伍，文安一臉困惑的的望著眼前一片美麗的樹林。

「明明就是一座很美麗的植物園啊，爲什麼被冠上”邪惡”這個形容詞呢?問一下天然呆……呃?!」

只見全班同學，除了天痕之外無依例外用兇狠的眼神盯著他。

眾人:都是你害的，如果待會我們缺條胳膊少條腿就通通找你算帳!!!

扯扯天痕的袖子，文安一臉小白鴿的仰頭問道:「爲什麼他們這麼兇狠的盯著我呢?」

感覺像是要把他生吞活剝似的……

「呵呵呵，我…我不知道……」獸神在上，請原諒他欺騙了純真無辜小白鴿

趁著文安還搞不清楚狀況時，天痕暗暗用眼神向眾人提醒:撲殺瀕臨滅絕的物種是不對的，尤其是善良又純潔的小白鴿!!

眾人:對!小白鴿!!一上課就轟掉人家大門的小白鴿!!!

領頭的月尾把這一切都看眼裡。

哇哈哈!!叫你得罪我叫你害我薪水減半，看看現在被公幹了吧哇哈哈!!!

看著自家老師一臉幸災樂禍的模樣，赤殘不禁打了一個寒顫，暗自下了一個結論:
絕對不要惹到班導，尤其是跟錢有關的。

「同學們，我現在要宣布今天的課程。」停下腳步，月尾一臉正經的大聲說道

來了!終於來了!

眾人盯著月尾，準備等待自家班導宣判”刑罰"。

清清嗓子，月尾大聲喊道:「今天的課程是爲了考驗學生在危險的樹林裡的生存能力，所以……」

月尾故意在這裡停頓一下，眾人屏息以待。

「所以2年A班眾同學聽令，現在我們進行分組，各小組必須在這座植物園內生存五天，如果這五天之內，有人偷偷溜出植物園的話….嘿嘿嘿，你們懂得。」

眾人顫抖，月尾老師學校不是妳該待的地方，怪阿姨(怪叔叔)集團才是妳最終的歸屬。

一個貓獸人怯生生的舉起手：「那老師妳呢?」

「我嘛……」沉思了一下，月尾挺起胸膛一臉正氣的說:「爲了守護我可愛又迷人的學生們，身為老師的我當然是坐在辦公室邊看小說養精蓄銳邊監控你們，隨時爲突發狀況做準備!」

屁咧!

「不過咧…」

哦!不過什麼?!眾人側耳傾聽。

月尾奸笑：「如果你們能從植物園裡帶出其中一種植物，那麼你們就能夠得到一萬積分點。」

喔喔喔喔!!眾人眼睛一亮。

要知道在學院內，積分點幾乎代表一切，不論是在食堂購買食物，還是宿舍的租金都要用積分點給付。

所以積分點不是萬能，但在學院內沒積分點是萬萬不能!!

看著中人興奮的臉，月尾暗想：『一群傻瓜，擊呃植物園的東西室你們想帶走就帶走的嗎?』

過了五分鐘之後，大家都分好組了。

跟文安一組的，除了天痕之外，還有另外三個不認識的獸人。

望著ㄧ批又一批進入植物園深處送死的學生，月尾陰險的笑了笑。

啊啊~想想上一次有一堆三年級學生進入植物園之後，出來時只生一個半，沒錯，一個瘋了，一個被腐食薊花融化了一半

※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※

「校長，這樣好嗎?」通訊器另一端，碎風向凱狄爾斯詢問道

雖然說比起這些二年級，他操縱空源的熟練度高出很多，但是極惡植物園的名聲他可是有耳聞的。

先不說那堆詭異的危險植物了，裡頭的環境……

看了看走在前頭的文安，只見他好奇的東看看西看看，有時還會停下來問問這問問那的，一臉小白鴿樣讓人想罵他都罵不下去。

不過……這些植物可不領情。

好幾次，碎風看見有不少藤蔓想把他拖到草叢裡去，卻不知爲什麼遲遲沒有動作。

看著小白鴿般存在的文安，碎風有點擔心。

這樣真的沒問題嗎?

----------


## 卡斯特

傻氣好可怕…(你真的是傻氣嗎?
不過那個植物園看起來好有趣喔!(來送死的

幻.玄冥的小說真的好有趣喔!
期待下一張，加油喔!

----------


## 碎風

原來傻氣這麼喜歡錢  ((極大誤
而且好陰險  ((不  ((被踹
這植物園裡面感覺都是些奇特的東西啊
話說學校裡有這種設施沒問題嗎  XD (???
每次都看得好入迷 ~~ ><
小冥加油    其待下一章 owo

----------


## 幻.玄冥

C.10第一晚
艾歐大陸(台灣)標準時間:晚上九點二十五分，黎羽學院”極惡植物園”內───

「好累喔，今天就在這裡紮營休息好了~」伸著懶腰，文安有點懶洋洋的對天痕說。

衡量一下狀況，在這個植物園內他們已經走了半天確實也該休息了，況且……

回頭一望，自家同伴不知何時已經帳篷搭好，甚至有人已經開始生火做飯了，看來就算不用暝瞳(文安)來說，眾人也早就已經有這個打算了。

咕嘟咕嘟……

營地裡，除了鍋子燉東西的聲音之外，所有人都不講話只是盯著鍋子各有所思，氣氛頓時陷入一陣尷尬的沉默。

「那個……」終於，一個聲音弱弱的打碎這種令人窒息的沉默

發聲的是一名年紀(外表)大文安三歲餘的虎獸人，一臉呆呆的模樣讓人忍不住生起欺負他一下也好的這種念頭。

只見他害羞的低著頭，小聲的自我介紹道：「我…我叫做白黎.列格瑟斯，B級源能者，能力是…是”守護之盾”，那……那個，初次見面請多多指教!!」

最後半句他幾乎是喊的，唉，羞死人了，早知道不說話就好了……

「噗……」文安噴笑

第一次見到有人這麼害羞還敢低一個跳出來做自我介紹，不過也剛好，反正自己也不是很擅長處理這種場面，這個看起來有點內向的傢伙剛好給他一個台階。

「你好~我叫暝瞳.空，請多指教!」頂著燦爛的笑容，文安開心的做了自我介紹。

沉默了一下，天痕淡淡的說：「天痕.法蘭德斯，B級源能者。」

「碎風，風紀委員，B級高階後期。」碎風簡短的發言

最後一個是一個穿著白色T-shirt的狼人：「我的名字叫做卡斯特，B級中階，能力是”藍之炎”。」

此時，火堆上的鍋子發出尖銳的氣音，裡頭的東西熟了。

顧不得手燙，卡斯特迅速衝過去把鍋蓋揭掉。

他最討厭種聲音了，爲什麼鍋子一定要發出這種聲音呢?這種聲音聽了難道不覺得崩潰嗎?

眾人無言的端著碗。

不就是個鍋子嘛，反應這麼大做什麼?

「對了!暝瞳、天痕，你們兩個的能力是什麼?可以告訴我們嗎?」害羞的虎獸人率先發問。

天痕默默的喝了一口湯，有點不好意思的說:「很抱歉，我不知道耶……」

「騙人!」虎獸人氣鼓鼓的說:「一年級時接受空源開發之後，大部分的學生都會知道該如何發動自己的空源，即便不會老師也應該會教啊。」

「我跟暝瞳都是跳級生，還沒有有找到自己的”發動條件”，所以……」

「喔......這樣啊。」垂下耳朵，白黎看起來有些失望

「咳咳，不好意思，我能否請教兩位一件事情？」一直沒說什麼話的碎風開口了。

其實他早就想問了……

深吸一口氣，碎風強迫自己保持冷靜：「請問一下早上在2年A班門口到底發生什麼事，爲什麼好端端教室的門會被炸飛到我頭上啊?!!」

淡定淡定，只不過是差點被劈到，要維持你身為風紀委員的良好形象，要維持維持……

維持你【嗶】的形象，差那麼一點點啊，就差0.5公分那麼一點點就要劈到他腦袋，要不是他即時吹出”疾風之刃”恐怕他的頭就會被削下來吧。

總之，這種違反校規的人都該被吊起來被他的風刃劈個一萬次以上!!!

「啊!那個啊……」

「是我哥哥弄的，不關小瞳的事。」

「哦......」漾起一抹壞壞的笑容，碎風開口道：「依照學院校規第135條第四項，如果學生惡意損毀公物的話，是會被處以連帶校內的親戚一起逐出校門的處分喔~」

哇哈哈~我其實騙你們的，破壞公物的話頂多也只是照價賠償而已，除非在校園內打鬥鬧事成重傷，基本上學院都是睜一隻眼閉一隻眼扣扣積分點啥的就可以了。

不過爲了看看那兩個小菜鳥驚慌失措模樣，這點小小的惡作劇寬容的校長大人是不會計較的。

看著碎風一臉得瑟的樣子，文安舉手發言:「學長，但是班導大人好像只是要求天痕的哥哥賠償而已耶……」

……

失策!他怎麼忘了他還有個愛錢的班導!!

於是文安跟天痕待在危險植物園的第一晚，就這樣在碎風失敗的惡作劇之下，入睡結束了。

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

校園風格的互動寫的算是到位，
不過，對話和內心戲的比例要掌握，
其實不是每一件事情都一定要馬上跟讀者說明的，保留一些想像空間，改用動作和表情去帶出這一部份吧？
另外，刪節號應該是「……。」這樣的形式，部份用語，例如得瑟，可以的話請用「得意」去取代之，得瑟應該是大陸的網路用語，
寫小說要讓人看懂沒錯，但是用太多當代的火星文，就感覺不莊重了，作品就是作家的孩子，請重新思量。

----------


## 幻.玄冥

C.10蘑菇下”蛋”了
次日，在和煦的陽光下，文安精神飽滿生龍活虎的迎接新的早晨。

當然，條件是昨天晚上沒被天痕給抱到快斷成兩節

由於他沒有準備自己的帳篷，所以在逼不得已之下，只好跟唯一的熟人(?)───天痕一起睡。

原本應該是沒什麼問題的啦，只不過……

爲什麼半夜睡到一半就給他來個超級大熊(龍?)抱啊?

不過……

偷偷瞧了一眼還躺在科技帳篷裡的天痕，此時他懷裡已經換成一隻大大的白兔布偶。

好像在害怕什麼似的，龐大的身子越縮越小抖得跟篩子一樣，而他懷裡的布偶則被抱到快分成兩半的地步。

擦擦額頭上的冷汗，文安一邊慶幸自己免除被攔腰抱斷的下場，一邊疑惑的盯著某隻陷入不明夢境的大龍。

到底夢到什麼才能讓這隻粗神經的大龍怕成這個樣子呢?不管了，總之先叫醒他吧，越早叫醒他越少受罪。

「喂喂喂，早上了，醒來了啦!」推推天痕那不斷顫抖的身軀，文安有些擔心的叫道

「不…要」恍惚間，天痕虛弱的低喃著

「诶?嗚哇……!!!」

文安改覺手被被狠狠一拉，片刻間，原本應該替代他窩在天痕懷裡的白兔立刻又變回他自己。

呃啊!腰……腰快斷了、快…沒氣了啦!!!

似乎意識到自己抱疼了別人，天痕稍稍放鬆了一下。

「不要走……」夢裡，他伸手懇求那個模糊的白色背影

「好好好!我不走，麻煩大爺你可以先放開我好嗎?」文安歇斯底里的對著眼前皮厚肉粗的龍人又踢又打。

「唔……小瞳?」

文安掙扎道:「你快把我弄到斷氣了，麻煩先放開我好嗎?」

不是他啊……

失望的放開了懷裡幼小(?)的白色狼人，天痕起身開始整理包包。

當然了，他早就已經死了，死在兩年前的夏天……那個揮之不去的噩夢。

「怎麼了?」

「沒事沒事，呵呵。」

看到天痕露出平時的笑容，文安才放下心來，卻又隱隱覺得有些不安。

大笨龍的笑容太僵硬了，一看就知道是用裝的。

「哇啊啊啊啊啊!!!各位，你們看那個是什麼?」

就在他們剛剛整理好帳篷時，卡斯特驚慌的叫聲徹響整個營地。

「怎…怎麼了?!呃……!!」白黎驚慌的從他的帳篷裡探出頭，瞬間被映入眼前的龐然大物給震撼到了。

只見翠綠色的草地上，一朵又一朵的巨大蘑菇矗立著，昨天夜裡他們就在這些魔菇的菌傘下過夜，只不過令白黎驚訝的不是這些東西，而是不遠處卡斯特扎營的地方。

一朵比現場任何一朵蘑菇都還要巨大的紅色蘑菇。

高聳入天的巨、大、蘑、菇。

「那是校長大人栽種的通天霸王菇。」碎風淡定的從他的帳篷裡走出來「這是校長大人辛苦的登上客齊拉爾峰，再翻括尼爾奇多谷之後，在紫紋蛇人族的領地發現的，由於不忍心看他被遺棄在那裏，於是校長大人偷偷……咳，是不經意的盜走……不對，是借走一顆被紫紋蛇族人身上掉落的孢子……」

眾人無語，原來這棵大蘑菇價值不斐啊，居然能誘惑他們校長大人做出”盜採林木”這種事。

正在散步的凱狄爾斯忽然打了個大噴嚏。

奇怪，有人在想他嗎?

正當眾人津津有味的聽著碎風講解著通天霸王菇的功效時，文安發覺蘑菇菌傘下的皺摺是黑的，如果一朵蘑菇菌傘下的皺摺是黑的，那就表示......

「大家快跑!」文安大叫

「爲什麼?」白黎疑惑的問道

「因為……」文安腦中忽然閃過一種不好的畫面「蘑菇要下蛋了!!」

話才剛說完，通天霸王菇瞬間爆發，大量如同雞蛋般大小的孢子像雨一樣落下。

----------


## 幻.玄冥

C.11
大量的孢子如雨一般的落下，墜落在地面之後立刻變成大片大片的菌絲蔓延開來。

「啊啊啊啊啊!!!這什麼啊?!好噁心啊!!!」看到這一幕，愛乾淨的白黎立刻歇斯底里的尖叫起來。

慌亂中，碎風從膠囊口袋裡抽出一把扇子，對準即將落在他頭上的孢子很狠一扇。

呼~~

果不其然，這一扇加上他的能力之後，近大半的孢子都被他搧得遠遠地，只不過……

盯著手裡的扇子，碎風的臉刷地變黑，因為他的限定版校長大人贈予的扇子上附著又黏又厚的菌絲，同時還冒出幾朵小蘑菇。

啊啊啊!那些該死的菌絲竟敢攀附校長大人的臉上，那可是他花了將近三千積分點委託工藝部的那群吸血鬼們用最上等的礦石研製成的顏料畫上去的，除了外表美觀之外還附帶”擴散”這個輔助效果，可是如今……

心痛的將扇子收回膠囊口袋，碎風咬切齒的瞪著眼前巨大的菌柄。

總有一天，他絕對要讓校長對這些植物失去興致，到時候他會把這裡通通毀了!!

話說雖然碎風一搧就搧飛了大片的孢子，但其他人可就倒楣了。

首先是離通天霸王菇最近的卡斯特，只見他拼命的用藍火焚燒著不斷朝他增長的菌絲。

無奈的是，他的火焰並不是像一般的火焰一樣熾熱，而是完全沒有溫度的冰冷，頂多只能凍住瘋狂生長的菌絲而已

他的火焰又稱”亙古不滅”，遇水則燃又極度冰冷，能夠撲滅天下的火焰，只不過他自己本身如果觸碰到水火焰就會無法自由的外放。

爲什麼他的火焰這麼軟弱呢?卡斯特常常這樣問自己。

其實對於火焰，小時候他對這種溫暖卻又灼人的東西是抱持著崇拜與嚮往的情感。

只不過十歲那年，父親以”玩物喪志”的藉口，焚燒掉了從他出生開始就一直陪伴他的寵物。

從那時候開始，他對火焰的情感變了，他討厭火討厭它燙人的溫度討厭它的明亮，當他現自己的能力是”藍之炎”時，一股厭惡跟欣喜的感覺開始盤踞在他心中。

喜的是他可以輕易的粉碎他討厭的火，厭惡的是他必須操縱火焰來熄滅火焰。

「真是夠了！」

文安氣得大吼，這一後瞬間將恍神中的卡斯特拉回現實。

此刻他完全動彈不得，因為剛剛的恍惚，白白的菌絲已經一層又一層的把他的身體給裹了個嚴實，就算他不停的凍碎它們卻仍舊無法抑止菌絲的蔓延。

「我再也受不了了!!」文安炸毛，這堆黏呼呼又臭又白的東西攪得他心煩意亂，只見他單手一翻碧綠的光芒閃現「你們這些該死的黴菌知不知道『忌日』這兩個字該怎麼寫?不知道是吧?」

他冷笑著:「那本大爺就教教你們吧!!」

光芒暴漲，文安手裡出現了一把用來拉小提琴的琴弓。

低著頭，文安低喃道：「弦一，序章───《葬木》。」

輕輕的彈了一下琴弓的弦，綠光瞬間內斂，以琴弓為中心，一圈又一圈如同漣漪般的綠色音波向外擴散，僅僅只是這一彈完全沒用到提琴本身就發出清脆悅耳的聲音。

悅耳而致命。

恍若時間定格一般，原本如同野火燎原般的的菌絲一下子就停止生長，接著像是出於本能在害什麼似的，紛紛朝母株────也就是原本的吞天霸王菇靠近，就連原本還飄在空中、圓滾滾的孢子也出現相同的反應。

離奇的事發生了，只見大片的菌絲忽然變乾、變脆，像是水分被人一點一滴的抽掉似的，最後風一吹就化為雪白的飛灰，空中還未灑落的孢子球亦是如此。

什麼都沒留下……

※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※
同一時間，黎羽學院，流雲樓12樓，學務處內────

「剛、剛剛那個到底……?」到底是什麼招數?

跌坐在椅子上，月尾一臉不可思議的看著監視投影器所投映出來的景象。

太誇張了，哪有人一出手就把人家剛分散出去的子子孫孫通通全滅了，而且不是別的，是通天霸王菇，在極惡植物園內排名前十的通天霸王菇ㄟ!

「月尾老師……」

一個冷冰冰的聲音飄進月尾的耳朵裡，一聽到這個聲音，她整個身體都僵硬了起來。

這個冷冰冰凍傷自己上千萬次卻又如此熟悉的聲音……

勉強自己漾起一抹微笑，月尾默默的轉過身。

校長大人的萬年冰塊臉就這像出現她眼前，那雙冰冷的眸子蘊藏著無比的殺意。

其實如果仔細觀察的話，我們敬愛的校長大人並不是在看月尾，而是在看她身後的投影器。

「月尾老師!!」默默的安撫不斷滴血的心靈「這一次吞天霸王菇孢子的損失記在妳的帳單上!」

憋著滿腔怒火，凱狄爾斯轉身離去，徒留一臉慘白的月尾在原地。

恍若發生什麼慘絕人寰的事情，月尾慘叫:「不要啊!!她的年終獎金啊，嗚嗚嗚……」

----------


## 幻.玄冥

C.12敵人
「哇哈哈，這樣一來我們這一組的任務就已經算是完成了。」火堆旁，文安單手插腰仰天哈哈大笑，而空出來的另一隻手正握著通天霸王菇的孢子。

看著ㄧ臉霸氣的文安，眾人心底瞬間冒出這麼個結論：果然，小正獸什麼的最可怕了!!

「不過……」盯著那顆微微蠕動白色物體，白黎面有難色的說:「這東西只有一顆，但按照月尾老師的要求，我們至少還要四個才足夠。」

「別擔心這包在我身上，畢竟早上我們已經見是過這種蕈類的生長速度了，所以只要有水或者適當的環境，基本上我們是不用愁了。」

想到今天差點就被淹沒在黏呼呼的菌絲底下，中人非常整齊劃一的點點頭。

小心翼翼的將圓滾滾的孢子放入月尾給的特殊膠囊口袋，文安二話不說，打個哈欠就鑽進天痕的帳篷裡睡大覺去了。

「我說……」望著個子小小的文安，碎風一臉嚴肅的向天痕問道:「那個文安到底是誰?」爲什麼這個長不大的小鬼會給他一種深不可測的感覺呢?

天痕聳聳肩:「我不知道他是誰，但我知道他是我們的夥伴。」

語畢，天痕默默的爬進他的帳篷跟文安擠在一起睡。

夥伴嗎?

施展能力滅掉營火，碎風有些落寞的望了望擠在帳篷裡的一大一小。

但願……但願這種不知是真是假的關係能一直維持到任務結束之後。

暗夜裡，碎風閉上眼睛做最後的休息，而此時不遠處的樹林裡，一雙貪婪的眼睛正緊緊盯著他。

找到你了012號…….

次日，文安一行人如往常一樣，起來收拾帳篷，準備在這座危險指數幾乎破表的植物園內座一件重要的事────吃早餐。

「卡斯特，食材準備好了嗎?」白黎歡快的朝不遠處正在切肉的狼人喊

卡斯特微微一笑，回應道:「快好了。」刀子一揮，肉丁咕嘟一聲落入鍋內。

看著這溫暖和諧一幕，剛剛收拾完帳篷的天痕嘴角微微翹起。

好希望在家族裡也能常常看到這一幕.......

嗖!

物體破空的聲音響起，一抹銀光快如流星追月般的直逼天痕的腦袋。

「什麼人?!」碎風暴喝，雙手一翻參差雙劍自膠囊口袋翻出，雙劍中的短劍一揮瞬間喀開那道銀光。

銀光的原形顯現，是一根長約5公分的細針。

不對勁，那根銀針上附著的力道大得不對勁，一般來講像飛針這種輕飄飄的暗器對他來說，指要他的雙劍輕輕一碰就能喀飛個老遠，可是剛剛那一針幾乎震得他幾乎快握不住手裡的劍。

「呵呵呵……」不遠處的樹叢中，兩個人影從中躍出「真是意外的收穫，沒想到005號居然就藏在012號那裏，看樣子我們這次潛入學園的行動是正確的。」

「你們不是學生吧?爲什麼會出現在這裡?」右手長劍一指，碎風屏息觀察眼前兩個很明顯是敵人的人。

一個是雙手各攆著ㄧ根針的蜥蜴人，另一個事一個體形瘦弱、提著ㄧ把黑色大劍的女性人類。

在黎羽學院內，人類這個種族不是沒有甚至占了大半，只不過在這個面積堪比一座都市的學園內跟獸人隔離開了，理由是人類跟獸人比起來體質太若云云。

而這些相關的規定全都是人類自己定的，而曾經身為人類的文安看到這些法令時心裡十分清楚上頭冠冕堂皇的理由幾乎是假，而裡頭那可笑的自我優越感跟種族歧視才是真。

蜥蜴人陰冷的笑著：「真冷淡啊，虧你是從我手裡誕生的得意之作啊，混生種實驗品012號。」

「混生種實驗品?012號?」

「啊哩?凱狄爾斯那個偽善的傢伙沒跟你提過?」蜥蜴人嘲諷的笑著「不過無所謂，反正我的任務就是要把你這個實驗品帶走，其餘的就交給333號解決了。」

語畢，剛剛在他身邊一直沉默不語的女人衝向碎風，黑色大劍順勢朝他揮去，碎風雙劍一架擋下這一劍。

「從剛剛到現在就一直在自說自話.....」雖說雙劍上巨大的力道令他微微顫抖，不過心底那股怒火讓他能咬牙撐下去「既然不會好好回答別人的問題，那麼我……」

旋風悄悄纏繞在劍上，碎風陰沉的說:「就劈到你能好好回答別人的問題為止!」

強勁的風自參差雙劍上炸開，攻擊碎風的女子瞬間連人帶劍的被震開，陽光下一長一短兩把劍帶著暴戾的狂風向前刺去。

----------


## 幻.玄冥

C.13戰鬥
「這….這怎麼可能!」刺不進去？！

「嘻嘻…嘻嘻嘻嘻…..」詭異的笑聲像是毒蛇一般，緩慢的纏上碎風的脖子令他不寒而慄。

「什......嗚噗!!」黑影一閃，碎風的身軀被掃上了天。

啪!撐開隱藏已久的翅膀，碎風凝止於半空中檢視自己的傷口。

右側遭到重擊，肋骨斷了三根，外傷….沒有??

煙霧散去，少女搖搖晃晃的從陷落的地面站了起來，一雙暗紅色的巨手就這樣在她背上”長”了出來。

「罌粟!妳還在那邊笑什麼，早點把這些人宰了早點收工回家吃飯啦!!」一個嘶啞的女聲忽然出現，而聲音的來居然是少女手中拎著的大劍。

「沒辦法啊~~」歪著腦袋，那個名叫罌粟的少女輕輕的微笑:「上頭的命令是把那個在天上飛來飛去的傢伙活著抓回去，而且還不能傷害他的翅膀……」

「這樣啊……」黑色的大劍上咧開一張大嘴，那個粗啞的女聲正是從這張大嘴發出。

砰的一聲，罌粟背上的血手炸成一堆血霧，然後暗紅的薄霧就這樣飄進那張大嘴裡，劍身迅速被染成了不詳的紅黑色澤。

咿呀呀呀呀呀呀呀呀呀─────

碎風覺得自己的聽力在那一瞬間幾乎被毀，高頻率的尖嘯像針一樣扎著他的耳膜，雙翅一軟險些從半空中墜落。

罌粟單手一甩，手裡的大劍瞬間延展 分裂，最後化為五條紅色的鞭影朝著眼冒金星的碎風捲去。

搖搖腦袋，碎風勉強揮劍發出一到風刃想逼退來勢洶洶的鞭影，然而這仍就是徒勞，有兩條鞭刃人就劃過他的臉龐和右手。

長劍脫手落地，碎風只覺得頭暈目眩、四肢發軟，失重的感覺抓住他的身體往下墜。

他已經沒有力氣在揮動翅膀了......

在同一時間， 早就再一旁虎視眈眈的蜥蜴人單手一甩，一張巨大的銀網就這樣被他甩了出來，目標當然是墜落中的碎風。

到手了!

蜥蜴人用他那分岔的舌頭舔舔嘴角，他今天暫時可以不用死了。

藍色的火焰兇猛的撞上銀網，不消片刻，柔韌的網面就這樣被凍成一堆冰渣。

「不准你動他!」卡斯特大叫，藍色的火焰在他的指尖上跳躍，冰冷的寒氣讓他腳下結了一層厚厚的霜。

蜥蜴人冷笑:「你這是在找死。」

語畢，他單手一拉，一根約30公分長的飛針就這樣被他拉了出來。

颼!

飛針劃做一到銀光潮卡斯特飆過去，卡斯特側身閃過。

接著，吊詭的事情發生了，原本應該落空的飛針這時居然在半空中來個大轉彎，然後再度射向卡斯特的腦袋。

磅!

天痕及時跳了出來，手裡扛著不知哪來的盾牌檔下了這奪命的一針。

銀灰色的飛針無力墜地，片刻間，隨著蜥蜴人的動作，化成一灘鐵水回到他的身邊。

該死的……

蜥蜴人惡狠狠的盯著眼前妨礙他的兩人。

『若是你沒能如願回收012號的話，這個月的解藥你就別指望了！』

可惡！他這具破爛身體不能沒有解藥！沒有解藥的話他會死.....

他會死....會死.......

他.......

並不想死啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊！！！

「罌粟妳還愣在那裏做什麼?目標已經喪失行動能力還不趁這時候捕捉!」蜥蜴憤怒的朝站在不遠處的罌粟大吼。

「我….我也想啊….可是……」她的腳根本沒辦法動!

只見原本在地上羸弱不堪的小草像是受到什麼刺激，發瘋似的生長著，一個不小心，她的腳就這樣深深的被困在茂密的草叢中。

「呵呵呵......」陰冷的笑聲自文安的口中流洩而出，原本明亮的琥珀色雙眸染上詭異的碧綠。

「嘎啊啊啊！！」罌粟發出淒厲的慘叫，綑綁在她腳上的小草上的力道已經大到令她無法承受。

隨著彷彿樹枝斷裂的聲響，罌粟的雙腳就這樣被硬生生的絞碎了。

『離開......』古怪、粗啞，彷彿有無數個人一同說著同樣的話，這樣奇怪的聲音就發自文安那張小小的嘴巴。

『離開這裡！入侵者，離開我們生長的土地！』“文安“怒吼著，同時極惡植物園中的所有植物像是在呼應這聲怒吼，瘋狂的舞動著、生長著。

----------


## 幻.玄冥

C.14才剛剛翻頁的故事
『離開這裡！入侵者，離開我們生長的土地！』樹木伸展著、藤蔓瘋長著，此刻極惡植物園的所有植物通通醒了過來。

「好痛!好痛好痛嘎!!怎麼回事?!」罌粟不斷的掙扎，殷紅的鮮血將鮮綠的小草染成了難看的暗紅。

而蜥蜴人呢?如果仔細看的話，就吊在文安左上方，不過此刻他已經被樹藤扯斷了四肢，遠遠看去就像是一個奇怪又滑稽的藝術品。

「這…這……」看著眼前血腥又殘忍的一幕，卡斯特險些吐了出來。

此時文安的情況也不是很好──

『停止!快停止!你們這麼做太過火了!』文安怒吼著，然而借走他身體的”樹靈”們卻不予理會，文安焦急的在自己的腦海內團團轉。

啊啊啊!!!當初只不過是想試驗一下自己的能力使用到什麼地步，誰知道事情會演變到這種境地，渾蛋啊，他可不想要背負”變態殺人魔”這個美稱。

『我說……你們他X的給我停來!!!』文安的意識體衝向”樹靈”，他企圖用蠻力的方式讓身體回歸到他的控制，不過顯然的一點用都沒有，整座極惡植物園的”樹靈”在他身體裡扎了根似的不肯離開。

尼瑪的!有借有還是有那麼難嗎?!佔著人家身體不放還有沒有羞恥心啊你大爺!!

孰可忍孰不可忍，既然你們這麼無恥本大爺就無須再忍了，文安冷哼一聲:『樹羅，驅離他們!』

在文安的意識深處，樹羅的光芒瞬間內斂、靜默，最後爆發出比以前更亮的光芒。

『噫啊啊啊啊啊!!』樹靈們發出尖銳的慘叫，身為植物們的意識體原本想侵佔這個能掌握一切植物能量的小小軀體，哪知道擅長精神入侵的他們這次可踢到鐵板了。

亮到近乎是白色的光芒灼燒他們、切斷他們扎根在文安精神內的精神觸鬚，那種痛苦就像是有人用剪刀直接剪斷你的痛覺神經一樣。

『饒了我們，求求你饒了我們吧!』樹靈們悽慘的哀號，如果旁人聽的到的話大概就是貓爪刮在黑板放大十倍再乘次方那麼難聽。

身體逐漸回到控制之下，樹羅的光芒逐漸黯淡下來，倦意也隨之攀附而上，模模糊糊之間，文安聽見樹羅低語:『真的是太亂來了……』

沒辦法啊……

因為我沒辦法看著他們遭受任何的傷害。
※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※
「喂!喂!醒醒，快點醒醒！」天痕用力的搖搖癱軟在地上的文安。

此刻文安臉上都是乾涸的血液，暗色的血塊黏在他小小的臉上，使他那張原本可愛臉蛋變的猙獰異常。

這是強制切斷精神連接造成的反噬。

回想起三十分鐘前的情景，天痕臉上就刷刷地罩了層冷汗……

那時他看著情性大變的文安，先是震驚然後伸手試圖喚回暝瞳(文安)的神智，然而，就看到他在原地僵了一下接著身上就爆出一種亮到幾乎變成白色的綠光，這光芒硬生生的灼傷了他的右手。

接著，他看見文安的五官開始流血，直到光芒散去、身邊彷彿陷入瘋狂躁動的植物也不再扭動才停止。

看著躺在地上的暝瞳(文安)，他忽然開始擔心了起來。

到底是怎樣的空源如此的強大？這個看起來一吹就會倒(?)的年幼狼人又究竟要承受怎麼樣的代價才能駕馭?

甩甩腦袋，天痕暫時將這些問題拋諸腦後。

現在最重要的事是怎樣才能讓碎風跟暝瞳清醒，還有……

「你們到底是誰?爲什麼要襲擊我們，或者說是…….襲擊碎風學長?」那個蜥蜴人大概已經沒救了，現在想搞清楚這堆亂七八糟事情只好去問躺在地上、行動力趨近無的人類少女。

「啊哈哈哈哈哈~~看來你們真的什麼都不知道啊。」即使雙腳被絞斷了，罌粟仍舊用她扭曲又病態的聲音大笑著。

白藜困惑的盯著罌粟:「什麼事?什麼事情我們不知道?」

「唉呀呀，沒想到呢，明明是個虎獸人武器型態卻防守用的盾牌，會不會太弱了一點啊你?」說溜嘴了，這樣回去可是會被”爸爸”罵的。

「……」白藜一臉難堪的沉默著

抓住這一瞬間，罌粟詭笑道:「同為武器型的空源者，就該像我姊姊一樣，呵呵呵呵，帶我離開，魔滅之黃昏……

我的姊姊!!!!」

血色的雙翼從她背後撐了出來，上頭浮現一張絕美女人的臉龐。

「故事破梗的話就不好玩了，關於那隻小狗狗的事情，等下一次見面的話我就會告訴你們，只不過……那也要等你們能撐到聽我說故事時才行。」

語畢，振翅一飛留下張狂笑聲揚長而去。

「啊哈哈哈哈~~」這個故事才剛剛開始翻頁……不是嗎?

----------


## 幻.玄冥

特別篇章   月尾的祕密日記

「校長大人，再下與月尾導師共事多年只有一事不明……」尋御晃晃尾巴，難得他的上司有興致邀他一起喝茶，他就隨口問起同事身上的問題

「爲什麼她這麼愛錢呢?」幾乎只要是跟前扯上關係的事(只要沒有生命危險)，幾乎二話不說都會去做。

「……」凱狄爾斯沉默了一下，輕輕啜了一口茶(嗯，味道不錯WWW)，掏了掏他那個已經將近1年沒整理的膠囊袖。

啪!

一本厚厚的、沾滿灰塵幾乎可以說是古董的紙本日記就這樣被放在桌上。

「這…..?」尋御不解的望著。

凱狄爾斯放下茶杯：「這是月尾的日記，他曾經託我幫她毀掉……」結果我忘在我的膠囊袖裡整整15年

「校長大人請您別開玩笑了……」尋御嚴肅的說:「依她的個性，她絕對不會去買這種古董來寫日記。」開玩笑，這種古董除了因為現代法規之外，製造技術也在光板出現之下消失於100年前了。

絕版的紙本日記，就算在20年前這種東西至少要價10萬元以上。

「呵呵呵~~」凱狄爾斯低低的笑了「我什麼時候說這是她買下的啊?」

友人送的?還是……跟哪個倒楣鬼敲詐過來的??

看著尋御這個腦補帝又開始進行腦內無限的想像，凱狄爾斯嘴角微抽。

「這本日記是她十五年前的男朋友送的……」

「什麼!!!!!!」尋御不淡定惹，瞬間激動的拍桌。

結果，這一拍讓凱狄爾斯把他凍在原地當冰雕將近一個小時，他不小心拍到盤子茶跟茶具整個砸在我們校長大人的臉上。

※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※

回到教職人員宿舍，尋御坐在床上開始翻閱這本機密(?)文件。

……….

8月20日
XXX今天送我這本日記，他說他過兩天之後就要到第三災區去幫忙，他怕他會回不來所以已就先送我這個生日禮物。
哈哈!不可能的啦，他這麼強大(等級A诶)，算了，我的禮物就等到他回來時在送吧~~呵呵。

看到這裡，尋御無語的45度角望天，他不知道他同是的文筆這麼純真(月偉表示:這一切都是作者的錯)

繼續翻開下一頁，尋御心底有種不爽的感覺(居然會送禮物?月尾居然會送禮物?!!)

8月21日
今天他傳光訊回來，他說他的團隊出了一點事情要延後10天之後才回來，感覺有一點點的不安啊.....
咦?我在不安什麼?要相信他...對!他要我好好生活，嗯，去醫療班打工然後存好錢等他回來。

8月25日
我已經存了好多錢，等他回來一定會很開心的。

8月27日
光訊日報今天報導第三災區的居民暴動，XXX的團員幾乎有一半都失蹤了，不過我想他應該會沒事...應該會沒事.......。

………

8月31日
他們都在騙我，XXX才沒有死，今天他應該回來了啊?為什麼他沒有回來?為什麼?為什麼......

在月尾的日記裡，8月31日的為什麼像是憤怒的火焰，燃燒了一頁兩頁.....最後好不容易在第四頁用整頁的血跡化作句號。

黑褐色的頁面唯一沒被玷汙的地方，就只有右下角的一幅小小的圖畫，是一幅人類男孩牽著狼族少女的圖畫     

就像是小孩子堅信著一個不存在的故事，一行小小的字歪歪斜斜的寫在圖中兩人牽在一起的地方

'不論多久我都等著'

一直一直在這裡等你.........

※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※
坐在窗口邊，月尾輕輕的摸著腿上一對巨大的分針與時針。

望著漆黑的夜空，今晚艾歐大陸的天空絲毫沒有一絲絲的月光，天空一閃一閃的星星就像是淚水反射的光芒

你到底時麼時候回來呢?

鵂語……

----------


## 小芸

是阿.....他神麼時候要回來呢??(入戲xd
恩恩好久回來看到玄冥的小說!!!
回來一看~唉!!!還是依樣好看owo!!!!
我好喜歡這篇小說挖!!~~
雖然我莫名奇妙變成了一個愛錢的老師兒owo~(??!!
但是!!~~~主線劇情還是很好看!!(雖然看到裡面有自己的小篇章心理小暗爽了一下(誤!
只是我的文筆竟然這麼純真!!!owo(好像真的是這樣呢...(??
還被小小感動了一下..我的人類男友都不回來QAQ(誤
總之!!!支持玄冥拉!!!玄冥總是按時交稿(?!
讓我每次回來都有好多篇可以看wwwww
而且還有許多笑點wwww
期待下一篇ing!~~~

----------


## 幻.玄冥

唉呀呀~~感謝傻氣的捧場((我會繼續努力崩壞你的形象的WWW)

不過接下來我可能不能按時交稿惹QAQ

生上高中了，有很多很多的事情要忙((加上我是讀美工的.....所以你懂得)
總之 有時間的話我會盡量趕稿((拖稿的話我只能說聲抱歉惹

再次謝謝捧場我小說的大家

----------


## 幻.玄冥

默默的更新~~(拖太久了吧你!!

R2  C0.時間的裂縫
火焰、慘叫聲、煙霧……這些令人慘不忍睹的一切不斷的重複著，就像是壞掉的電視一樣，火焰突然燃起又熄滅，剛被切成兩半的隊友，下一秒又再度完完整整的出現在眼前……

反反覆覆、沒完沒了的小小世界。

坐在一旁的大石頭上，他拿起一罐飲料輕啜了一口。

呵呵，他雖然能不受這個世界的時間影響，甚至能藉由觸碰讓物品達到同樣的效果，但……同樣的他也無法離開這個世界。

無論他劃破時間多少次，就是走不出這個詭異的世界……或者說”時間夾縫”。

啊啊~~真諷刺啊，他這個”時間漫遊者”居然會因為一次”能力超載”而被困在這種沒完沒了、令人抓狂的世界。

『鵂語……鵂語……』

嗯?這個聲音是……小月?!

『鵂語……鵂語……快回來……』

是嗎……?妳一直都在等我嗎……月尾。

嘆口氣，他緩緩的提起食指，透明的灰色光輝在指端凝聚成一點，時間的河流在這股力量之下產生了扭曲。

太好了!如果這裡出現了時間河流而不是時間環的話……

閉上眼睛，順著時間的河流捕捉當中呼喚他的聲音。

光芒延展成刃，機會只有一次所以他屏氣凝神，專心的盯著灰色的時間河流，然後……

隨著他的動作，光刃向右橫拉，一道巨大裂痕瞬間出現於虛空之中。

不同於以往在時間之環上開出的”出口”，這次的出口迸發著希望的白光。

他輕輕的笑了一下，這次是我可是被妳救了呢~~

等一下，再等一下我這就去找妳……

他的身影消失於白色光芒之中，時間的裂縫隨即闔閉最終消失。

R2 C.1碎風的身世之謎
「積分點啊……積分點啊……..」黎羽學院的食堂內，一隻白色的虎獸人垂著耳朵，一臉沮喪的啃著一個像是藍色饅頭的東西。

嗚嗚嗚……上次月尾老師的極惡植物園試煉，因為事情鬧得太大不得不就此終止，而做為獎勵的積分點，也同樣在月尾老師被停職停薪一個星期之後，不了了之了。

總結下來，這趟植物園之旅，除了實戰經驗最大的收穫就是……..

默默的從特殊的膠囊口袋拿出一朵可愛柔嫩的小磨菇，含淚咬了一口配著卡綺糖饅頭吃。

好在磨菇的味道不錯，不過他已經這樣吃快五天了!!!

沒錯，除了實戰經驗，這次最大的收穫就算是這吃不盡的美味小磨菇了。

這到底算不算是不幸中的小確幸呢?

※	※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※

另一方面，文安跟天痕……

「呼~呼~~」躺在一堆絨毛玩具已滿為患的床鋪，天痕很自然又安心的呼呼大睡著。

因為學園遭人入侵的事件鬧得很大，學園長為安撫學生，今天特地給所有人放了十天的假。

望著睡得天昏地暗的天痕，文安不僅羨慕起他那粗大的神經(或者說沒神經?)。

他現在的心情可謂翻江倒海那般混亂啊!!!

首先，他殺了人!

光憑這一點就足以讓他被學園開除……不對，應該說被送去坐牢!

啊啊~~!怎麼會?他剛獲得的新生還沒開始就要毀了嗎??嗚嗚~~不要啊啊啊啊啊!!!!

其實，如果文安仔細看看天痕臉上的表情，就會發現無數的淚痕不知何時已經佈滿他的臉龐。

『吶吶~你又跑來啦。』不正經的語氣、淺藍色的龍角，一個白色的龍獸人笑嘻嘻的趴在覆蓋白雪的草地上。

『真是的~~明明是夏天，結果你現在一來就下起雪來了。』慵懶得翻了翻身，龍人隨手捏了一團雪輕輕一吹，一個小小的人行就這樣在他手中成形跳到地上。

雪人形快樂的在雪地上奔跑著，白色龍人笑著說:『不過這樣也好，夏天的太陽太熱了，下點雪降降溫嘛~~~』

『所以……』用手撐著頭，白色龍人笑嘻嘻的問道：『為什麼你要到這邊來呢?』

『我……是來祈求被原諒的。』垂著腦袋，天痕嚅囁道。

白色龍人困惑的說:『求誰啊?』

『……』

『啊啊~你還在為那件事耿耿於懷嗎?就說那只是個意外了嘛……』白色龍人苦笑:『為什麼你還是不能原諒自己呢小可憐?』

茫茫大雪中，在白色龍人的背後忽然出現一隻巨大的異獸，陽光下獸爪反射出冰冷的光弧，然後……

「呃啊啊啊啊啊!!!」

一聲慘叫響起，打碎了天痕的夢境。

「唔嗯……?小瞳，發生什麼事了??」

「完了，校長要我們三點三十分到他的辦公室集合，不過現在……」都已經三點十分了啊，就算現在搭乘學生用的磁浮車，校長的辦公室離宿舍這裡有三條街那麼遠啊啊啊!!

「那個......」其實你只要去宿舍內三十三號的轉移點就好了。

※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※※

於是乎，十五分鐘之後，文安跟天痕就迅速抵達凱迪爾斯的辦公室，而現場除了他們兩個之外，還有白黎、卡斯特、碎風以及……

一個陌生的黃色狼獸人。

「不好意思校長大人，請問這位是……?」白黎困惑的望著這個陌生的同學

碎風開口到:「他是我的弟弟，碎夏。」

「诶!!!!!」眾人異口同聲的叫了出來

什麼時候碎風多了個弟弟?

「大家…好……」碎夏緊張的捏著自己的衣襬。

怎麼辦?大家好像不是很喜歡他耶……

「咳嗯，同學們……」被冷落在一旁的凱狄爾斯忍不住開口了「請注意一下，接下來我說的話你們最好不要透露給任何人，否則的話可是會給碎風他們引來殺身之禍的。」

「首先，第一件事就由碎風你自己說吧。」

「是的，校長大人……」深呼吸一口氣，碎風開口「其實我跟夏碎並不算是真正的獸人！」

此話一出，全場除了早就知道這件事的凱狄爾斯之外，其他人無一不瞪大了眼表示驚訝，尤其是文安。

「我跟我弟弟都是被人刻意製造出來然後遺棄的人工生命，凱狄爾斯在三十四號狩獵區發現了我們。」然後他把他們帶回學園，照顧他們給了他們容身之處。

好吧，事實上被照顧的只有他，而他的弟弟……

碎風有些愧疚的望著碎夏，而對方則回以一個溫暖的笑容。

在他開始懂事起，他就已經知道他跟別人不一樣，人們總是對他那雙奇異的翅膀指指點點，嘲笑他的特異、嘲笑他那怪異的身軀。

而在這個世界裡，人工生命事不被允許的存在，不論在獸人或者人類都是一樣，被製造出來的這些人工生命最終都會被判決”銷毀”。

對!銷毀!說的他們好像就只是物品一樣！

所以他小心翼翼一直隱瞞自己的身分，對外宣稱他是羽族跟狼族的子嗣來解釋他身後的翅膀，儘管大家因此罵他是個小雜種也是一樣。

「這樣啊……所以呢?」突然間，天痕發話了，知道碎風是人工生命體然後呢?這跟殺身之禍有何關係?

碎風愣了一下:「你沒聽清楚嗎?人工生命是違反道德、是不被允許的存……」

「不被允許?這他X的誰規定的?」文安忽然爆吼「我們沒有去偷去搶、沒有危害人民，簡單而來說我們根本沒有做錯任何事，為什麼不能存在?就因為那個什麼該死的倫理道德?」

「等等!小瞳你剛剛說什麼?」

----------


## 拉吉

覺得還滿精彩的
雖然有一點點雜亂
還是很期待接下來的劇情！

----------

